# Will large pond or nerrite snails eats my other snails?



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm looking at getting some large pond or nerrite snails, but I have ramshorns and trumpets in there, too. 
Will they eat each other, or are they safe to mix? 
Will they eat eggs? 
and if they will, could I put them with mystery snails instead?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

The only snail that will eat other snails are assassin snails (Clea helena). Strangely enough assassin snails won't prey on each other.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A full grown assassin can even take Down a large nerite. Visions little things but good for pest control


----------

